# First Kid was suppposed to be Polled



## equinecpa (May 18, 2014)

I have a 1st generation mini-nubian doeling. I bought her as a polled kid but then at 6 weeks felt nubs. Now at 8 weeks she has maybe 1/3" horns. I'm thinking I need to disbud her but I'd like to first be sure that they are not just scurs. How does one tell? Isn't 6 weeks old rather old to start growing horns?

If she's not polled I plan on breeding her to a polled buck...and I wouldn't want to do that if she is in fact polled with scurs? Is the size of the base any indication of horn size or are there any other clues?

Thanks from a newbie!

CArolyn


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

polled goats are completely hornless. A goat only gets scurs from a failed disbudding. So, if she's getting horns now, she is not polled. Hope that helps!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

Do you actually see horn coming through the skin or large "bumps"? A picture would be good. Six weeks seems really late to start getting horns.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Is she giraffe polled?


----------



## equinecpa (May 18, 2014)

> Do you actually see horn coming through the skin or large "bumps"? A picture would be good. Six weeks seems really late to start getting horns.


I have no experience with goats (though have had sheep and horned sheep). Definitely a protrusion. And that is exactly what I thought really late to start growing horns.



> Is she giraffe polled?]


What does this look like?

I just took some photos. I believe what I'll do is take her to a local breeder for his opinion if he has time-he can do the disbudding too if necessary. He has polled and non-polled. I just don't want to decide she's not polled and be wrong!

You opinions from the pics would be greatly appreciated-she's 8 weeks old today and these pics were taken this moning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there like a really small horn growing? That first picture looks like it is teeny tiny. That is what a giraffe polled looks like.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

^^
I agree with Karen


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder if my goats are giraffe polled. They are a month old and their horn buds are maybe 1/4" long.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## equinecpa (May 18, 2014)

There really is a small horn growing-it's hard and point and not covered by hair or skin-it's about 1/2" long. Are giraffe polls covered by skin? If it's a teeny horn-debud and assume not polled?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Giraffe polled are not covered by skin. You can disbud it but it is still considered polled. Did you have someone physically look at it who is knowledgeable about polled goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you in Facebook? There is a great group on there. And so many have been breeding and documenting polled breedings and polled to polled is not what people have made it out to be. Also polled goats can get scurs. If you are on fb look up the Polled dairy goat group. Or find me and I can add you. Stacey endoftheline rosado endoftheline farm @ gmail.com (take out all the spaces).


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

mmmm pulled pork... Ah, whoops, thinking out load again...


----------

